# Great day fishing and learning



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Decided to take my 3 month old kayak into the gulf for the first time today. Got to the Navarre pier parking lot about 7:30 and heard waves crashing. Also a couple of surfers were getting out of thier cars, not what I wanted to see or hear. But I went in anyway, very easy getting out through the surf on my Ascend kayak. Did not really worry about the lesson I would learn later in the day. Paddled out about 3/4 of the length of the pier, set out a cigar minnow on my Penn 750, and paddled around for a few minutes, saw some bait running from something and grabbed my tiny Penn 440, second cast with a Gotcha, slammed by a keeper spanish. Another cast or 2 got another small spanish, tossed him back. Paddled around met a nice guy on another kayak, talked for a minute, then went back to it. Taking a sip of water and ZING, my 750 was screaming off line. Secured my paddle and grabbed the rod and went in for a fight, almost spooled me, tightened the drag a bit and started reeling down, got almost all my line back and Zing, took it all out again, tightened the drag again and repeated 2 more times. Now I am really happy I bought a gaff for my kayak a couple of days ago. Finally about 25 feet in front of me after 20 minutes, I see the biggest freaking king I have ever had hooked. Now I am thinking how the hell could I get that thing into the kayak without sinking. Then my line goes limp and the fish swims away, hook pulled out and the 40 pound steel leader is chewed to shreds. Still awesome, even though I lost him. I got a beast spanish and around noon decided that the waves were going to continue to get bigger. I secured everything I could and went for it. My kayak rode a couple of waves and when I got to the breaking point I learned my lesson, jump out and swim in, except I did not do that, I tried to ride the wave and ended up going over the front. Kayak flips, gear goes everywhere, dead fish in the water. Managed to come away with the one big spanish and only lost my knife, 2 lures, and some cigar minnows. Also gave the 100 people on the beach a funny memory. Only crappy thing that happened was the upset guy on the pier who thought I was too close. And to that guy I say sorry but you do not have to act like a toothless Wal-Mart enthusiast by yelling and trying to cast on me even though you came no where close to me. I fish that pier a lot and I reconize you by the instant sound of banjos that plays when you open your mouth. I will fish the pier again and you will be there cause you are always there, just hope you are at least man enough to say what you said to my face, I doubt it though. Sorry about the long read and the downer about the child on the pier story, only have a couple of pics of the one spanish which is plenty for dinner for the family. The day was awesome.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome soinds like a great day except that one guy.... and flippimg out of the yak i know my time is coming.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Glad your ok and didnt lose much I hope to make it out to get my first king of the year this weekend


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I need to get one to 2 weeks left to get one ! haha


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job. beast spanish. flipping happens


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I too have been rolled in the surf at Navarre. The good news was that it was at 6am so only the pier rats were around to witness. Good job on the catching part.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, ya I knew I would flip at some point, just glad I did not lose or break one of my rods. Looking at the surf after I got in there is no way I would have gone out if it was that big, but like I said, I learned something, the hard way, but I still had a blast.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry that happened. Funny story though! I know how territorial those pier rats are- ha. I used to live in Navarre and fish the pier regularly, and I still felt like an outsider. Nice fish btw.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job! Took mine into the gulf last sat am. Didnt get rolled, but ive come to the conclusion for me at least, their is a very fine line between getting rolled and looking like an extermely seasoned kayak surfing veteran. Apparently that day i looked like the latter, but not due to my skills! Really Lucky on the landing, So i feel ya! Good job gettin out there anyway and you found some fish-cant beat that, good lesson too. Congrats, and tight lines.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Ya I fish that pier a lot, I had an annual pass last year, and I still feel like an outsider. Guess I am just not like most of them out there. I have met some really nice guys on the pier and have had some of them help me land some nice fish and the other way around also. I just think that guy was pissed cause he saw me catching fish and he was not. I think I am over it now but I will still say something next time I see him on the pier.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great adventure. Your report had every thing from the "Thrill of victory" to the "Agony of defeat".


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Haha, well I like to have a full day. Gotta take advantage of the little time I get to myself. Glad I can entertain.


----------



## CobeSlayer2012 (Mar 24, 2012)

damn, sucks you lost some gear and the king but thats a nice spanish, keep up the good work!:thumbup:


----------

